# Porter cable sander.



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

My sander keeps trying to shock me to death!! What the crap!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The sander or the vac?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Exposed wire somewhere.... open it up.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had the same thing happen at times. I believe that it is static electricity, I have not payed enough attention as to the conditions when it occurs. Atmospheric conditions can come into play with static. Porter Cable state that the vac hose acts to dissipate static. Maybe a clean might help.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MacDry said:


> My sander keeps trying to shock me to death!! What the crap!?


there is a tight squeeze with wires in there, take a look and see if some wire insulation is baked, if not the lightning of the brushes is lighting u up

whatca complain n for its Christmas season and we label u Rudy the freaking Taper, with the electrostatic light able nose


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> whatca complain n for its Christmas season and we label u Rudy the freaking Taper, with the electrostatic light able nose


Hahah!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> there is a tight squeeze with wires in there, take a look and see if some wire insulation is baked, if not the lightning of the brushes is lighting u up
> 
> whatca complain n for its Christmas season and we label u Rudy the freaking Taper, with the electrostatic light able nose


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

MacDry said:


> My sander keeps trying to shock me to death!! What the crap!?


I sand myself about 250 houses a year with it. Change brushes every 2 month, cable every year, motor every 3 year also put in casing more lube as you can. I have my sander for 4 years with no problem just do maintenance as described above


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know what could cause the metal bolt that holds the sanding pad to get so hot that it melts the plastic nut. The nut that holds the pad


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> Does anyone know what could cause the metal bolt that holds the sanding pad to get so hot that it melts the plastic nut. The nut that holds the pad


Sounds like the bearing in the head is going out. Mine get hot when that has happened in the past.


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes the bearing is toast or will be shortly.
I've seen it get hot enough to melt the threads and fall off


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Thats whats hapenning to me its getting so hot that its melting the plastic nut any pics of the part or diagram


----------



## FixitmanArizona (Oct 28, 2014)

"In October 2004, the Pentair Tools Group—comprising Porter-Cable, Delta Machinery, DeVilbiss Air Power, and others—was purchased by Black & Decker, now Stanley Black & Decker. Porter-Cable is headquartered in Jackson, Tennessee. Manufacturing in the United States has mostly ceased; tools are now made primarily in Mexico and China."
And there you have it. Only reason they don't fall apart when purchased is the plastic wrap around them.
Porter Cable tools? Might as well head for Harbor Freight. They're made exactly the same.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

FixitmanArizona said:


> "In October 2004, the Pentair Tools Group—comprising Porter-Cable, Delta Machinery, DeVilbiss Air Power, and others—was purchased by Black & Decker, now Stanley Black & Decker. Porter-Cable is headquartered in Jackson, Tennessee. Manufacturing in the United States has mostly ceased; tools are now made primarily in Mexico and China."
> And there you have it. Only reason they don't fall apart when purchased is the plastic wrap around them.
> Porter Cable tools? Might as well head for Harbor Freight. They're made exactly the same.


far as I am concerned Porter Cable is not the best tool I seen,:whistling2:


----------



## jayhdz78 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Bearing*

Its a pretty tough fix though .


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to agree I bought my last PC Sander last Jan and have to replace the bearing about every 500 shts or so. I'm thinking there's a festool in the near future


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Thats not normal 500 sheets aint nothing mines breaks alot but this is the first time fixing the bearing. Anyone reading this whos tryed pc and festool thibk the festool is worth the price over the pc


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Replace the bearing with a quality Japanese bearing and it will last the life of the sander. Dont forget to perform regular maintenance. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/porta-cable-maintenance-3020/


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Thats not normal 500 sheets aint nothing mines breaks alot but this is the first time fixing the bearing. Anyone reading this whos tryed pc and festool thibk the festool is worth the price over the pc


I own a Festool sander have not had problems with it, though I let it cool down after awhile, as any tool, it does not run as fast as a PC, thing is it does not dig if you don't hold it right as the pc, the choice in wether u like it is up to you, as a tool is preference to the user, my pc sits and have not used it as the festool does not break down, nice balanced sanding and one great customer service if you have questions:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And they are made in Germany :yes:. LOL


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My flex giraffe would be 12 or so years old, About a year ago I though that main bearing must be getting a bit shot so I ordered another and went to replace it bit its still great, Not worn so I just put it back in and put the new in the draw for another day, Not sure what country those are made buts its really been a great sander.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Do yo have a url to that sander. I feel like something always breaks after a few months and its always when u need it most


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Do yo have a url to that sander. I feel like something always breaks after a few months and its always when u need it most


Its this one Corey.

http://www.belmoretools.co.uk/acatalog/FLEX_Classic-Giraffe__WSE_500.html


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I thought maybe you were talking about the ones from ebay the flex costs more then pc but cheaper then the festool. Check this one out over 350 sold cheap ebay sander

http://m.ebay.com/itm/380880188974?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> And they are made in Germany :yes:. LOL


you know Gaz your boyfriend Tom has a product called blueline USA I bought a nail box years ago not knowing your boyfriend did market strategy, now if I knew Tom was doing this I would not have bought the piece of Shyte cause that is exactly what it is, it rusts moron, like a ceap piece of Chinese made junk, loks stainless but aint, so just be cause I am upset I got took you can leave your immaturity aside like how old are you mentally, jumping in like an immature retred, don't talk to me anymore fool, I am not impressed with Toms market strategy

Did PC or your Boyfriend make a better sander no, take a walk

Never heard of anyone who actually likes paying more than its worth till you came along... wanna buy a Tom Nail Box, did not know Aus had disco dancers till you showed up


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe you are a flaming tool. It is ok for you to take cheap shots at people but as soon as someone returns fire you get personal. And keep your moronic pm's to yourself. We have a saying, if you are going to talk the talk, be sure that you can walk the walk. I hear lots of talking, but there has not been any walking.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you know Gaz your boyfriend Tom has a product called blueline USA I bought a nail box years ago not knowing your boyfriend did market strategy, now if I knew Tom was doing this I would not have bought the piece of Shyte cause that is exactly what it is, it rusts moron, like a ceap piece of Chinese made junk, loks stainless but aint, so just be cause I am upset I got took you can leave your immaturity aside like how old are you mentally, jumping in like an immature retred, don't talk to me anymore fool, I am not impressed with Toms market strategy
> 
> Did PC or your Boyfriend make a better sander no, take a walk
> 
> Never heard of anyone who actually likes paying more than its worth till you came along... wanna buy a Tom Nail Box, did not know Aus had disco dancers till you showed up


Your stepping up a gear Joe, This is your weirdest post yet.....................And the rudest..........And the most point less...........And still no evidence your a taper.

Hey Joe, Just take a chill pill and calm down, There is no need to be rude.

PS, My Tom nail box is sweet, Real sweet, You must keep yours in a bucket of salt water to make it rust.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

The real issue is keeping the bearing free of dust. Any sander will wear down quickly if dust-evacuation is not a priority. By highlighting and prioritizing your suction, you always increase the life of any sander as well as the sandpaper. Finally, by reducing the dust build up on your sandpaper, you also reduce the swirl marks associated with the loaded conventional sanding disc.. Joest sandpaper is phenomenal in achieving both of these objectives.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you know Gaz your boyfriend Tom has a product called blueline USA I bought a nail box years ago not knowing your boyfriend did market strategy, now if I knew Tom was doing this I would not have bought the piece of Shyte cause that is exactly what it is, it rusts moron, like a ceap piece of Chinese made junk, loks stainless but aint, so just be cause I am upset I got took you can leave your immaturity aside like how old are you mentally, jumping in like an immature retred, don't talk to me anymore fool, I am not impressed with Toms market strategy
> 
> Did PC or your Boyfriend make a better sander no, take a walk
> 
> Never heard of anyone who actually likes paying more than its worth till you came along... wanna buy a Tom Nail Box, did not know Aus had disco dancers till you showed up



WTF? Damn boy! You pissed off the one man I Would have never guessed anyone could !! 

If you don't like a product Joe . Don't buy It. It's that simple!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Your stepping up a gear Joe, This is your weirdest post yet.....................And the rudest..........And the most point less...........And still no evidence your a taper.
> 
> Hey Joe, Just take a chill pill and calm down, There is no need to be rude.
> 
> PS, My Tom nail box is sweet, Real sweet, You must keep yours in a bucket of salt water to make it rust.


My TomG nail spotter is spot on also!:thumbsup:
Sits in water everyday of the year when not used! No rust on mine!:yes: Maybe have a look but its been in water for years and still going great!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> WTF? Damn boy! You pissed off the one man I Would have never guessed anyone could !!
> 
> If you don't like a product Joe . Don't buy It. It's that simple!!


Yea I have had my disputes on here!(not much)
But that Mr Joe was taking it a bit far that's for sure! Gaz is a good man and very good at his job,So to go ranting on that his boyfriend this his boyfriend that is just BULLSH*T!
You know u r well out off line with that comments towards Gaz and TomG!:thumbsup:
Sh*t so u like USA products which I have a garage full of but I also have a garage full of Blueline/Tapepro guns,boxes. Sh*t u name it I prob have it in there! My second gun was Blueline and its still going strong after 20+ years! It comes out now and then when my Columbia breaks down! And it also sits in a bucket of water from 1 year to the next! No rust on it either!:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Gaz has been sniveling for weeks sick of the sniveling, grow up groveler


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Gaz has been sniveling for weeks sick of the sniveling, grow up groveler


Gaz needs to grow up ??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

actually its been more than weeks months....
I don't give a flying five if you want to voice an opinion,

also why jump me cause I got a **** nail box named Blueline USA, not knowing Australian, so can it

Can only take so much of the Baby


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I wouldn't blame Gaz if he just quit acknowledging and answering you Joe, Im fact I think im going to, Your out of line and your posts no longer honour a reply and that's a conduct not for DWT.

All the best Joe.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well I wouldn't blame Gaz if he just quit acknowledging and answering you Joe, Im fact I think im going to, Your out of line and your posts no longer honour a reply and that's a conduct not for DWT.
> 
> All the best Joe.


Your pissed cause I called you a fool for backing Tom, personally I could not care what you think, Gaz is a Baby and Tom Backed out and I got a baked shytty nail box, told Gaz not to talk to me fool

you mouth moves but I don't think you have a clue what you say


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Come on guys, agree to disagree, and leave it at that. Deal?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Come on guys, agree to disagree, and leave it at that. Deal?


Yea name calling is so 5 year olds stuff they do!
Smoke the pipe of peace and b done with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe If Joe hooked that nail box up to his CFS It would work a little better for him.  


I'm sure whatever problem Tomg has had with Their tools [if any] Has been Taking notice of . :yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Just to clear something up, Blue Line Nail Spotters are made in USA.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Gaz is one of the most upstanding gents here. TMO


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Gaz is one of the most upstanding gents here. TMO


I Agree! A stand up Bloke !:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Maybe If Joe hooked that nail box up to his CFS It would work a little better for him.
> 
> 
> I'm sure whatever problem Tomg has had with Their tools [if any] Has been Taking notice of . :yes:


your a real piece of work sometime Moore, but expect nothing less from you...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> your a real piece of work Moore, .


Thanks ! Your not the first to say so! :thumbsup:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

When and how did all this start? Did someone say something about someone's mother? As drywallers don't we have enough problems to be fighting Amongst ourselves? Everyone has their own methods and their own preference to tools but this is the first time on this site I've seen it resort to this. So what's the deal? Is someone just bored and looking to stir the pot for fun?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MacDry said:


> When and how did all this start? Did someone say something about someone's mother? As drywallers don't we have enough problems to be fighting Amongst ourselves? Everyone has their own methods and their own preference to tools but this is the first time on this site I've seen it resort to this. So what's the deal? Is someone just bored and looking to stir the pot for fun?


 
Its nothing Macdry, Just a huge load of bollocks, Been a little banter back and forth, All good fun intended but different people in different parts of the world take things a little differently, Sometimes it works, Sometimes not. Little point in blaming anyone. It is what it is.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its nothing Macdry, Just a huge load of bollocks, Been a little banter back and forth, All good fun intended but different people in different parts of the world take things a little differently, Sometimes it works, Sometimes not. Little point in blaming anyone. It is what it is.


Ah ok. As long as everyone's gonna be chums then it's all good. Had me worried


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its nothing Macdry, Just a huge load of bollocks, Been a little banter back and forth, All good fun intended but different people in different parts of the world take things a little differently, Sometimes it works, Sometimes not. Little point in blaming anyone. It is what it is.


Cazna started the whole thing, justa Kiwi tyring to get his:blink: kicks on Route 66


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Cazna started the whole thing, justa Kiwi tyring to get his:blink: kicks on Route 66


Caz u sheep shagging f*cker, Its all ur fault!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Caz u sheep shagging f*cker, Its all ur fault!:thumbup:


Yep, It is, You seen through my cunning plan :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Yep, It is, You seen through my cunning plan :thumbup:


F*cKing funny!!:thumbsup:
It's good to have laugh when ur on stuff like this or there's not much point!
I have so much fun learning from all the guy's/Girls on this site!(Not much pussy tho)
F8ck I could prob come and c some of u guys and meet u for the first time and say hey Caz/Gaz/Moore/Kiwwi or any1 how's it hanging u ****head! U still trying to tape houses?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> F*cKing funny!!:thumbsup: It's good to have laugh when ur on stuff like this or there's not much point! I have so much fun learning from all the guy's/Girls on this site!(Not much pussy tho) F8ck I could prob come and c some of u guys and meet u for the first time and say hey Caz/Gaz/Moore/Kiwwi or any1 how's it hanging u ****head! U still trying to tape houses?


Hmm.... You raise a point... Where the women tapers at?!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

MacDry said:


> Hmm.... You raise a point... Where the women tapers at?!


Their busy collecting the checks of the men tapers.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still waiting on a pic of that [so called] rusted nail spotter ! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm still waiting on a pic of that [so called] rusted nail spotter ! :whistling2:


Ah Hem :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm still waiting on a pic of that [so called] rusted nail spotter ! :whistling2:


moore I am halfway across the country with out it, should be home in a few weeks though, give ya a snap of it then


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> moore I am halfway across the country with out it, should be home in a few weeks though, give ya a snap of it then


Yeah yeah yeah !!! I've heard that chit before ! 

You In MEXICO visiting your Cousins ??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Yeah yeah yeah !!! I've heard that chit before !
> 
> You In MEXICO visiting your Cousins ??


finished a chalet Rocky Mountain style, just doing that commercial job now Esay.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Hmm.... You raise a point... Where the women tapers at?!


There must b some out there!?:yes:
Come on show us the pussy!:thumbsup: (I mean lady tapers)


----------

